# Indesign - "unable to set bounding box"



## Morgan19 (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm trying to resize a bunch of elements in an Indesign document but keep getting an error. I select everything, do Object > Transform > Scale, but then get an error "unable to set bounding box" and seveal of the elements don't change size.

Any ideas why this happens?

m19


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 5, 2005)

If you're scaling upward (> 100%), then it could be that some of the items' boxes fall outside the definable area.

Look around for any items with exceptionally large boxes proportional to their content.

Which elements don't change size?  Anything "special" about them?


----------



## Morgan19 (Jul 5, 2005)

Nope, it's being resized down, around 70% to be exact. I was going to check what items aren't getting resized but now, on top of getting the error, Indesign immediately quits. I'm pretty sure it was just a text box or two with bounding boxes inside the document borders; everything else appeared to be scaling down fine and there aren't any obviously gigantic bounding boxes.

m19


----------

